# UCP Spokes, to use or not to use



## tobolski

Anyone have any experience with using UCP spokes? I'm in need of replacing the 11G front wheel spokes on my Cycle Truck and the only spokes that thick i can find are UCP. I've read that they are pretty cheap, my primary concern is the finish flaking off and rust. If i sell to some one here in Wilmington we are right by the ocean. If it rust 5-10 years from now i'm not too upset but if it's rusting by next year i wouldn't feal right about putting them on there. I've thought about waxing  them down also as a way of prolonging the chrome finish...


----------



## bairdco

you can get stainless 11g. spokes from Worksman Cycles. http://www.worksman.com/

i'm not sure of the sizes, i know they have them for a 26" wheel. probably have to call about the 20".

i've used the UCP spokes from both Worksman and Husky.

 the Worksman ones aren't bad. i live near Newport Beach, CA, and after 6 months, their spokes show no signs of corrosion.

the Husky, on the other hand, are on a bike i built up at the start of summer, and it got almost daily rides to the beach and was either ridden or locked up outside all day, and the spokes show considerable corrosion. i mean, they're not totally rusted out, but they don't look like they're 4 months old. they'll clean up ok, but they're just a lower quality of chrome. they are cheap, though.


----------



## tobolski

thanks a bunch man. that helps a lot. the ones i had found were Husky, i didn't see any on the Worksman site - you probably have to call, wich i'll do because i'd rather have stainless steel. thanks again


----------



## bairdco

no problem. i know they're hard to find. 

if you go to the worksman site, hover over "HOME/Support" and then click on "Price Lists (PDF).)"

then click on the first link, it has everything. and if it's not listed, call.

http://worksmancycles.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/media/2010partspricelist.pdf


----------

